# couleur apparence



## magmax (2 Août 2006)

salut,
est il possible de modifier la couleur des bordures de fenetre et celle de la barre qui est tout le temps visible en haut (avec la pomme bleue)?
merci pour vos infos


----------



## Ludo67 (2 Août 2006)

tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger des th&#232;mes pour modifier l'apparence de Mac OSX.


----------



## EMqA (2 Août 2006)

De ce cot&#233; la
http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter

Attention, toujours en b&#233;ta pour intel

Reste &#224; trouver des th&#232;mes, et pour &#231;a : http://www.guikit.com (entre autres)


----------



## magmax (2 Août 2006)

y a pas un parametre a regler dans Preferences/Apparence
j ai cherche, mais pas trouve.
En fait c est tout con, j ai teste hier l image provenant de mon imac sur mon plasma (achat d un mac mini en vue), notamment avec un divX.
Or quand je mets l image en plein ecran, ça pixelise un peu trop lorsque l image est sombre.
J ai reussi a attenue cette pixelisation en ne mettant plus l image en plein ecran, mais y a les contours des fenetres grises qui me genent qd je regarde un divx
voila c est "juste" pour ça


----------



## Ludo67 (2 Août 2006)

C'est juste pour sa???!!

Ben dis donc, 
Jai ma petite id&#233;e:

Met ton divx en plein &#233;cran, il sera pixelis&#233;, ok,....mais normalement tu peut regler la taille de l'affichage vid&#233;o de ton &#233;cran plasma (normalement tu peut passer du 16/9&#232;me ou plus, a plus petit), et la le probl&#232;me de pixelisation ne sera plus... Bien sur se sera l&#233;g&#232;rement plus petit, mais les fenetre et les pixel auront disparu...


----------



## magmax (2 Août 2006)

ba non en fait quand j suis en mode VGA sur le plasma, l image se met automatiquement en plein ecran


----------



## Ludo67 (2 Août 2006)

et y a pas moyen de modifié l'affichage avec ta télécommande? sa serai le seul moyen.... ou sinon garder les fenetre... moi mon mini je le branche des fois sur mon 16/9 et jarrive tjrs a modifié la taille de l'affichage de la télé...


----------



## magmax (2 Août 2006)

j viens de regarder, j peux seulement afficher en plein ecran ou 4/3


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2006)

Magmax: il conviendrait de poster un nouveau message dans le forum périphérique car le sujet n'est plus lié à la customisation, de plus tu auras sans doute plus de chances d'avoir des réponses là bas. Merci.


----------

